# Trouser clips



## Tel (18 Apr 2009)

Do people still use trouser clips to keep them out of the chainwheel? Or is there a cooler alternative?


----------



## thomas (18 Apr 2009)

Tel said:


> Do people still use trouser clips to keep them out of the chainwheel? Or is there a cooler alternative?





Wear lycra...maybe not cooler, but more comfy - just freshen up and change when you get there.

Otherwise, it's just clips and socks I think.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (18 Apr 2009)

The 'cool' alternative is to roll the bottom of your trousers up. Depending on my mood, I'll use either method.

To be honest though, what I'd really like is a pair of these:

http://www.boingboing.net/2007/11/20/winged-bike-clips.html


----------



## Tel (18 Apr 2009)

Now their cool!!


----------



## TimP (18 Apr 2009)

Cycle clips - the ultimate item to make you feel like a real cyclist! It proves that the bike is a means of getting from a to b without fuss and with the minimal interference to you.


----------



## P.H (18 Apr 2009)

I like the Respro ankle bands, wide neoprene with velcro fastening. Hi Vis on one side, reflective on the other. 
http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=4671


----------



## HLaB (18 Apr 2009)

I still use trouser clips on my commute. I don't think the look the coolest but my trousers stay out of the chain (they do their job) and that all that's important on my short commute. On longer rides I tend to wear shorts/lycra and its not a problem.


----------



## Davidc (18 Apr 2009)

Yes. Trousers inside socks, clips on the outside of the socks works best. not cool but practical and I agree with TimP.

If I can I wear shorts though - much more comfortable.


----------



## Piemaster (18 Apr 2009)

Mostly reflective velcro type bands, or, if I can find the other one of the pair I've got some with flashing LEDs built in on a stiffish strap that curls round the ankle for nights. Am I allowed under cycling etiquette to only wear one? Sock if I forget them, but mostly wear 3/4 length humvees anyway.


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (18 Apr 2009)

Simply use rubber bands discarded by you friendly postman!

I used to like the 'right hand trouser leg tucked in sock' method , leaving it tucked in whilst at work for comical effect.


----------



## mr_cellophane (18 Apr 2009)

I have a set of 4 of these I got at Aldi (that well known cycle store). I think they were about £2.99
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sport-Direct-Cycle-Reflective-Band/dp/B001EDZV2Y


----------



## Cranky (18 Apr 2009)

I continue to wear cycle clips - the traditional black variety - for local trips in ordinary clothes. I think there's an ironic 'coolness' about them, rather like Pashley gents' and ladies' bikes (not that I have one, although I wouldn't mind), but I could be kidding myself!


----------



## knonist (18 Apr 2009)

I had many trouble with clips
I think strips are better.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Apr 2009)

Fortunately flares, bell-bottoms and loon trousers are a thing of the distant past and no self-respecting cyclist will ever need to wear them again, thus not having to have the aforementioned trouser clips to keep the excess material out of your chain!


----------



## purplepolly (18 Apr 2009)

Cranky said:


> I continue to wear cycle clips - the traditional black variety - for local trips in ordinary clothes.



I've got a bike with a chainguard for trips like that and let my trousers flap about as nature intended


----------



## MajorMantra (18 Apr 2009)

I just tuck my trouser leg into my sock when I'm riding around town. It's not entirely effective though - all my jeans have oil stains.

Matthew


----------



## ultraviolet (18 Apr 2009)

all my cycling trousrs are baggy so i wear trouser clips allways. i love the feel and tightness


----------



## Gerry Attrick (18 Apr 2009)

I wear trouser clips to the local hostelry. I couldn't give a monkey's fig whether they are cool or blazing hot


----------



## Bromptonaut (18 Apr 2009)

Just tuck them in my socks!!


----------



## col (18 Apr 2009)

Iv used a velcro watch strap that came free with a mountain bike mag I think a lot of years ago, just the job and doesnt come off like clips sometimes can.


----------



## Plax (19 Apr 2009)

I have some reflective trouser clips when I'm wearing baggy trousers on the bike.


----------



## just4fun (19 Apr 2009)

in my casual clothes, i either use the reflective clips or just tuck my trouser material into my sock. on my commute i wear lycra leggings which dont interfer when peddeling.


----------



## Keith Oates (20 Apr 2009)

Socks, you can't lose them, they won't come undone or slip off, perfect really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonj2 (20 Apr 2009)

when i used to have only a 3 mile commute i used to use them. not now./


----------



## Cranky (20 Apr 2009)

purplepolly said:


> I've got a bike with a chainguard for trips like that and let my trousers flap about as nature intended



My pub bike has a chainguard too, but I still wear the clips!


----------



## phaedrus (20 Apr 2009)

Clips, of course.


----------



## Amanda P (20 Apr 2009)

Still use clips when it's appropriate.

I don't always have them with me, so then I use socks.

Of course, I don't wear socks with my sandals. So then I have to roll up one trouserleg.


----------



## Arch (20 Apr 2009)

I tuck my jeans in to my socks.


----------

